

Ask HN: Innovations in office applications - solomatov

Does anybody know startups in the area of office applications? What&#x27;s new happens in this area? It seems to me that the most recent improvement of office applications was collaborative editing. What&#x27;s more?
======
Immortalin
Microsoft Office's powerful vba scripting system pretty much killed off most
software looking to compete with it on the windows platform. You can easily
access COM features with it and custom features required can be easily made.
You can even do web scraping with it in excel. A lot of software in the
finance industry uses a combination of excel + windows + vba as no other
office software has such integration and powerful features.

